# how cold is too cold for kidding



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Have a doe that may deliver tonight. I don't want to leave a heat lamp out there. She's in a fully enclosed kidding pen w lots of hay. No drafts. left a lamp on for her.lows of 29 tonight.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be too worried about her but the kids might not make it if she can't get them dried off quickly enough. Get up often to check if you think she might go.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We leave a heat lamp on. If you get it hung correctly so mama can't hit it easily it's a great tool.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Any babies?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...the babies will freeze if mom cant get them dried off fast enough and them up and get them nursing...a close watch is needed

Happy Kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If I know momma is showing labor signs, I will set up the heat lamp at night. I also go out every 30 minutes, if she is streaming. 
As mentioned, momma sometimes may not lick all her babies and the birthing sack is on the kid(s)it will keep them cold. Which causes hypothermia and death, if the kid is not up and nursing quickly. the colder the weather, the less chance of survival, if we don't check on them often. Some even may have the birth sack over the kid and the kid suffocates from it, if it isn't broken, so the kid can't breath, that is when it is best, if we can be there for the Doe and her babies. 
First Colostrum is vital, it is good to teach the kids the teat or at least at first make sure momma 's teat orifices are not plugged and syringe(no needle) feed the kids right away, if they are above 100 degree's minimum. If the kids are already on the ground, when you go out, put your finger in their mouth, if it is cold get the kid warmed up to a minimum of 100 degree's before feeding.

Any type of cold weather, can be too cold under some situations.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would also be worried about the kid freezing. When they are wet they can be chilled very quickly. I had triplets born last year when it was in the 30's, doe had them in between 20 minute check-ups (yes all 3), she had just finished with the third, was not good at cleaning them and they all already had lowered temps and had to come in the house to be warmed up. Ears can freeze very easy and they can actually end up with frost-bite on the ears.

As long as the kid gets dried quickly it should be ok with just mom, I use lamps just for extra security that the kid is warm. You can take a barrel or some ply-wood and make a tee-pee with a hole at the top that the lamp will fit through, cut a hole at the bottom so the kid can enter the little house and stay warm and mom can't hog the heat.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mimzidoat said:


> Have a doe that may deliver tonight. I don't want to leave a heat lamp out there. She's in a fully enclosed kidding pen w lots of hay. No drafts. left a lamp on for her.lows of 29 tonight.


If you can't/don't want to check on them, put up a heat lamp.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

When you have to put your hands in to keep them warm, its too cold  hehe


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My first does kidded in 9 degree weather. The kids were fine but I was there at or within minutes of their birth to get them dry, put in a heat lamp and I sweatered all of them for the first few days. A few years later I had a doe kid in 36 degree weather and both of her kids lost the tips of their ears, even though I was there before the second hit the ground and dried them off and put in a heat lamp. :-/


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I dont consider 29 all that cold but do get them dried off asap. It's a balmy 2 degrees here this morning thank god our first ones arent due til february.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any babies?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Not yet. She's close though. Watch it be another two weeks:sigh:


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

mimzidoat said:


> Have a doe that may deliver tonight. I don't want to leave a heat lamp out there. She's in a fully enclosed kidding pen w lots of hay. No drafts. left a lamp on for her.lows of 29 tonight.


I wouldn't be too worried, as long as you keep an eye on them. I live in a place where in the winter you are lucky if you get above 0 degrees as the high. And this is when I have my does kidding.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome blackheadedboers  Ugh...not above zero .....brrrrrr!
How is she mimzidoat?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

She's with me!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhhh, m I bad!! How is she zebra?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she the one you got from mimzidoat?


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Welcome blackheadedboers  Ugh...not above zero .....brrrrrr!
> How is she mimzidoat?


Thank you!! Yea in the nights the lows are anywhere from -2 to about -23


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Blackheadedboers said:


> Thank you!! Yea in the nights the lows are anywhere from -2 to about -23


Are you in Alaska!? Brrrrrr.......We can get that cold here but not usually for too awful long....


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes she is.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Are you in Alaska!? Brrrrrr.......We can get that cold here but not usually for too awful long....


Nope I'm in Colorado


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Blackheadedboers said:


> Nope I'm in Colorado


You must be in Alamosa or someplace like that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok remind me to NOT move there :razz:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

My doe delivered in 8 degrees 2 weeks ago both kids where fine up and dry nursing when I went into barn at 5 am I had no clue night before she was going to kid I nvr used heat lamp or sweats they are all doing great


----------

